# Accidental username change



## Alexander Kalinowski (Mar 19, 2018)

I dun goofed up and changed my username accidentally. Can it be reverted back to Alexander Kalinowski please?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2018)

You can change your username in your settings. You get three changes.


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Mar 19, 2018)

"You may change your username once every 30 day(s).
You last changed your username Today.
You have changed your username 1 out of an allowed 5 times.
Revert to Previous Username
You may not change your username yet. "

When I try to revert:
"That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's standards. If you are Alexander Kalinowski and you have forgotten your password, click here."


----------



## ccs (Mar 20, 2018)

The dark gods await. said:


> "You may change your username once every 30 day(s).
> You last changed your username Today.
> You have changed your username 1 out of an allowed 5 times.
> Revert to Previous Username
> ...




Looks like you have 29 days to go before you can change/revert.


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Mar 20, 2018)

Freakin' fantastic. One month no En World for me then.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 20, 2018)

The dark gods await. said:


> Freakin' fantastic. One month no En World for me then.




How dramatic.

And there I was about to help!


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Apr 21, 2018)

Have to necro this thread: a month has passed, I still cannot change the username. Your revert username change functionality does not work properly.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2018)

What error are you getting now?


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Apr 22, 2018)

"That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's  standards. If you are Alexander Kalinowski and you have forgotten your  password, click here."


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 22, 2018)

Could it be about the period that ends the user name?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2018)

Changed it for you.


----------



## Alexander Kalinowski (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------

